# Tiger Shrimp found!



## Six (May 29, 2006)

For those shrimpaholics- like myself- i heard from a friend that AA has Tiger Shrimp in! I don't know more than that, I haven't seen them yet but I heard they are adult sized. Price as far as i know is unknown b/c they just came in.

It's the AA in Columbus. 

hope that makes someone else's day


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i just picked some up. they were $4 i think. very nice ones!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Where are the pics?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

MatPat said:


> Where are the pics?


Ditto! Hopefully the continue to carry them. I plan on being in the area around mid-November.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

lol, soon i hope. they are in a tank below a tank with bad lighting. ill see what i can do.


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Six. Just picked up 5 of them.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

seriously? 4$ a piece? i'm going up to columbus next weekend. hopefully matt and chris will let me stop in and grab a few ;-) _pleeeeeeease_


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i picked up 10 and 3 already died. they came in huge so i think the shipping stress really is getting to them. hope everyone else has better luck.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Liz, 
how are the remaining 7 doing? have you gotten any good pics yet? (or bad ones... those'd be fine too. i just wanna see.) ;-)


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Aquarium Plants, Pond Plants, Freshwater Aquarium Plant & Aquarium Accessories - Arizona Aquatic Gardens

Has pics of various shrimps that are available in the market now.

I have also ordered from them in the past. It was about 3 years ago, but they had decent plants.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks. I have that site. I want to see Liz's pics if she has any yet. ;-)


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

After a month of not seeing any, one finally came out of the undergrowth and scooted about my petite anubias. After a few minutes it scurried back into the depths.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks reiverix! Nice pic of a pretty shrimp.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Has anyone been by AA recently to see if they have any more Tiger Shrimp available? Does anyone know what day they get their shipments in? 

I may head to Columbus again this weekend to check out Byerly's and AA.


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

Thursday is the day they get their shipments in, though sometimes they come in on Wednesday. I always have to ask because that store has the worst labeling ever, and sometimes they keep things in back.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks! I may just make the trip this Saturday and see if they have anything new.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Matt,
If you need a co-pilot, I can be available if we get back at a decent time.


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey, if anyone come out this way we could meet up for a coffee and a walk around the LFS.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Anyone interested in possibly meeting up this weekend, PM me your phone number. If I do make it to Columbus we can meet at one of the stores and maybe get some coffee or even a beer :tea: I probably won't know my plans for sure until Friday night or Saturday morning though.


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm game for a meeting--always love gathering with fish/plant people!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just to let everyone know, my wife's flight from Witchata, KS was postponed until Saturday morning due to the weather so I will not be able to make it to Columbus on Saturday


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

I was in Aquarium Adventure last Thursday. No tiger shrimp though.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

they've been sold for a while. ill let you guys know when i hear they have them again.


----------

